# Character Planer Bug



## Axel1234 (15. August 2008)

Hallo ich wollte heute meinen Char planen jedoch fehlten mir die Seson , PvP und Tier Sets . Kann das jmd beheben ???


----------



## böseee (15. August 2008)

Ähm meins du etwa jemand kommt bei dir vorbei und repariert es dir,  tja Pech gehabt sowas geht nicht.


----------



## Thorwaler (18. August 2008)

Wie "böse" diese Antwort.^^

Ich hatte manchmal auch da so meine Probleme einige Items zu finden.
Aber das gleich so viel fehlt ist ja schon fast undenkbar.

Einfach mal den Namen des Objektes eingeben und suchen. Denn die Datenbank ist ja schließlich nicht auf dein PC sondern hier bei buffed gespeichert. Also wäre sie bei mir dann auch unvollständig (was sie natürlich eh ist, aber sollten doch alle T-Sets vorhanden sein).


----------

